# De Bloating



## skategeezer

Here is a short list of apps I have been able to freeze safely using Bloat Freezer Free.

411 Search
AccuWeather.com
Amazon Kindle
Analog Dual Clock
Analogclock3
Analogclock4
Android Wallpapers
Backup Assistant
Blockbuster
Books
Browser (if you want to load another browser) like Boat Browser
City ID
Digital clock
Digital dual clock
Email (if you want to disable and use another email app)
Guided Tour
Home Screen Tips
Live Wallpapers picker
Memo
Messaging (If you want to use another SMS app)
My Files (to use a root enabled file manager)
NFL Mobile
NFS Shift
Sync service
SyncMLSvc
V Cast All of them
Verizon Single Sign-on Engine
VVMService
VZ Navigator

If you find more to add please do.


----------



## DemoManMLS

Thanks for posting that list. Is there a sure fire program out there that can help me uninstall this stuff better? I got the pre-install apps backed up via Titanium Backup in case I need them back but I'd like to use something that can clearly show me the actual name of the program instead of the file name method delete I've done in the past via Root Explorer. I think I got most of the unwanted stuff off such as City ID, the VCast junk, and what seems like 10,000 clocks for instance.


----------



## knightcrusader

Awesome. I'll use this list to create a system image with those programs completely gone.


----------



## skategeezer

DemoManMLS said:


> Thanks for posting that list. Is there a sure fire program out there that can help me uninstall this stuff better? I got the pre-install apps backed up via Titanium Backup in case I need them back but I'd like to use something that can clearly show me the actual name of the program instead of the file name method delete I've done in the past via Root Explorer. I think I got most of the unwanted stuff off such as City ID, the VCast junk, and what seems like 10,000 clocks for instance.


I used bloat freezer free.


----------



## skategeezer

knightcrusader said:


> Awesome. I'll use this list to create a system image with those programs completely gone.


Hit me up on pm. I would like to help you with that. Also want to get ext4 and voodoo sound modules into the kernel.


----------



## DemoManMLS

skategeezer said:


> I used bloat freezer free.


I'm talking about getting rid of the bloatware out of the system memory after I've backed it up via Titanium Backup.


----------



## skategeezer

DemoManMLS said:


> I'm talking about getting rid of the bloatware out of the system memory after I've backed it up via Titanium Backup.


If you are talking file deletion best not to do that yet as there is no way back..... yet. Best to freeze the apps in place.


----------



## bigd5783

So what is the differenece between freezing and uninstalling? I have used Titanium backup to backup each program and uninstall it on my Thunderbolt so why is this not ok for the Strat? Will freezing stop the program from running if I select it or will it remove it from the app list all together? I bought this phone for my mom but I want to get it running well before I give it to her for christmas. I have already rooted it and gotten titanium backup installed. I just dont want to start taking stuff out if its going to come back to bite me in the tushy later.


----------



## Tjrssibelle

I think the reason for freezing them is because there is no recovery if you delete something important by mistake


----------



## knightcrusader

I think freezing just renames the apk with a different extension, but leaves it there, incase you need to revert it.


----------



## jookyone

I assume this requires root to freeze apps?


----------



## _dennis_

jookyone said:


> I assume this requires root to freeze apps?


Yes it does


----------



## kturcotte

How do you actually COMPLETELY get rid of an unwanted app that came preinstalled? I don't want it, I have NO use for, never will, and it's just hogging up space and resources.
There are some I'm not sure about. I don't use them, but I'm not sure if they might be required for something, or if I can just get rid of them? These are what I'd like to get rid of, or am just not sure about:

Analog Dual Clock
AnalogClock3
AnalogClock4
ATCommandFramework
ATRILClient
audioTuning
BadgeProvider
Blockbuster
Books
ChocoEUKor
City ID
CoolEUKor
Lets Golf 2
Media Hub
NFS Shift
Pico TTS
QoSSig
RoseEUKor
SDM
Slacker
SPG
SWPE
V Cast Media Manager
V Cast Music
V Cast Tones
VZ Navigator


----------



## jbmilman

I was using bloat freezer and I kept getting these stupid popups on my notifications. seems this is a program that employes a spam teqnique. I got rid of it and now I use app quarantine..helped my battery by about an hour and no more nasty star notifications!


----------

